

IAd not iPad is the future - aresant
http://insideaffiliate.net/apples-iad-not-ipad-is-the-future/

======
jsz0
I would expect Apple to adopt the same business model they use elsewhere.
Lower volume, higher price. I doubt they want to compete head-to-head with
AdMob selling low value ads to diet pill web sites and punch the monkey scams.
More likely they'll have a short list of exclusive deals for mobile
advertising mostly with Fortune 500 companies. Apple could have had AdMob if
they wanted them. I get the feeling they were never fully committed to the
idea of becoming a dumb ad aggregator and that's ultimately why they passed on
AdMob. If we want to get really cynical maybe Apple never had _any_ interest
in AdMob. They simply wanted to provoke Google into making what looks like an
anti-competitive acquisition. They know Google, like Microsoft, has the war
chest to buy first and think later. Did Google really need AdMob? It seems to
me Google could have murdered AdMob in-house with the leverage they already
have with AdSense/AdWords. Maybe Apple's plan from the start was to go the
premium route and just wanted to distract Google with what appeared to be a
more direct threat.

~~~
mattparcher
I'm not so sure that Apple was baiting Google into legal trouble. Google CEO
Eric Schmidt even said that iAd would help push the AdMob deal through, being
"evidence of a highly competitive market."
<http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE63B0F820100412>

My impression was that Apple simply wanted to keep AdMob's mountain of
analytics data away from Google, given AdMob's majority share of the in-app
iPhone ad market. I doubt even Apple has as much usage statistics as AdMob.

This idea would appear to be borne out by recent changes to Apple's iPhone
developer terms of service agreement, which seem to limit or even outright ban
the sharing of usage data by developers to third parties:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1253810>

Of course, Apple did end up buying one of AdMob's lowlier competitors,
Quattro. It seems they gave up on keeping user data out of Google's hands, and
are now working to raise the standard of advertising on the iPhone while being
able to collect a bit of that data themselves.

------
diziet
What they should do is actually get rid of the ad after you "explore it", so
it does not take up vital screen space.

~~~
stcredzero
Perhaps collapse it down to a thin bar? I think you'd want to leave the option
of reopening it.

------
philwelch
I actually don't like the "emotion" aspect iAds are supposed to have. Web ads,
even when I see them, are easy to ignore because they have no emotional
impact. They're just like white noise cognitively speaking. "Emotional"
advertising seems so much more disruptive. I guess I just don't want my
emotions fucked with for stupid commercial purposes like selling me a new
shoe.

~~~
derefr
It looks like the "emotion" component was only part of the "pop-up", not so
much the banner itself. It's only as disruptive if you activate it.

------
catch23
Well since iAds can be made with html5, I'm pretty sure we'll soon see cookie-
cutter templates that will make generic ads a breeze.

------
stcredzero
I hope these ads can be made votable, like reddit ads. I'd very much like the
ability to vote down obnoxious ads and banners. The voting information itself
could be sold. This would help maintain the quality of the ads. Apple should
also provide a way to email links to ads to friends.

------
aresant
I enjoyed the slide about interactivity (online) vs. emotion (tv) because
Steve is really in a position to KNOW what he's talking about here:

Apple spends hundreds of millions on TV and I can't think of a more effective
emotional TV campaign than the "there's an app for that" of late for iPhone.

This is another visionary product, IMO, and demands a singular platform -
that's been one of the ongoing problems for CPM online is the breadth of
formats - aggregators have done a good job standardizing some of the formats
but nothing like this.

